

What do you listen to while hacking? - rabidonrails

I never found a good playlist hacking playlist so I put one together and posted it (blog.Phaxio.com). What do listen to and what would you add?
======
pstack
I actually don't listen to music, very much. I was checking my last.fm
tracking a couple weeks ago and if you average it out, I've listened to about
one song per day for the last five years. Usually, I listen to podcasts or
nothing at all. Very occasionally, maybe even just white/brown/pink noise.

Edit: Actually, I just realized that I _do_ listen to some 'music'. I play
EVE-Online which has an extensive in-game track of like six hours of ambient
and sometimes techno-ish/industrial tracks that are perfect for thinking.
Since I usually have the EVE client running in the background on any machine
I'm on (never know when you might need to make a big Heavy Water trade in Jita
for your player owned structures), I usually let the music play the entire
time.

------
ares2012
Armin Van Buuren, Dune, i.e. any electronic trance. The State of Trance
(<http://www.astateoftrance.com/>) is available as a podcast if you want a
playlist that rotates every week.

~~~
trafficlight
And if you like A State of Trance, give the <http://di.fm> Trance channel a
try. A State of Trance is just one of the recurring sets they play.

------
AndyKelley
Anything that I've already listened to at least 10 times. If it's new, it's
distracting. If it's familiar, it helps put me in the zone.

~~~
JordyB
I have a playlist set up that filters out songs I have not listened to
multiple times, otherwise as you said it's distracting.

------
argimenes
Currently, virtuoso keyboard music by Alkan to warm up, viol music by Marin
Marais for intense thinking, and Albinoni concertos for moody hacking at
night.

------
pacomerh
Ryuichi Sakamoto, Pete Namlook "From Within III", Siriusmo, vhshead, metheny,
Hanna soundtrack, Mount Kimbie, Joy Orbison

------
dcpdx
I go to mugasha.com and hit up the Myon & Shane 54 International Departures
sets. Gets the blood flowing.

------
willidiots
Trance Around the World podcast. Two hours of trance every week, mixed by
Above & Beyond.

------
niico
Gotan Project.

Is a sort of Electronic Tango. Will get you on the mood right away!

------
chromejs10
The Tron Legacy Soundtrack. Makes coding feel more intense :D

~~~
drnex
LAWL i was just thinking about that. Specially The Grid hehe

------
zwieback
Revisiting my youth: OMD, Kraftwerk, Fisher Z, New Order

------
dpieri
Sigur Ros, Pixies, Explosions In The Sky

------
rgbrgb
BTTLS

